# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  "EliteXC: Heat" Weigh-In Video

## Voice of Reason

EliteXC weigh-ins, Carano gets naked  :Smilie:  , Ken vs. Kimbo hype drama. mehh...

http://www.mmarated.com/videos/v/200...2443B66A122FEA

----------


## rush_604

Damn Gina naked. They need to move those towels outta the way. She just looks drained from cutting all that weight.

----------


## aNuBiS99

She's constantly having trouble making weight.. Plus, in an interview she was in recently, she doesnt like being the face of womens MMA.

F**k'er. She isnt the best as far as I am concerned anyways. For those of you who havent seen her, check out Cristiane 'cyborg' Santos from Brazil.

She will also be fighting on the same card and she is a machine! She is like the female Anderson Silva, lol.

----------


## WDMF

I would help her loose some weight! :AaGreen22:

----------


## livewire57

I noticed somebody snapped a picture directly in front of Gina as the towel dropped. Somehow, somewhere, this picture must resurface.

----------


## BG

> i noticed somebody snapped a picture directly in front of gina as the towel dropped. Somehow, somewhere, this picture must resurface.


nice!!!!!

----------


## zimmy

only good thing on that video is requiem mass

----------


## Panzerfaust

Gina Carano is a unprofessional slob and EliteXC is a ****ing joke. She just miraculously drops 1.75lbs after and "adjustment" to the scale.  :LOL: 

1st attempt - fail

2nd attempt - fail (this is after trying without her skirt and bra)

3rd attempt - adjustmenty to scale made, wow..makes weigh (did not remove anything, just used her Chi to summon 1.75lbs to leave her body). 

What a joke. They don't give a shit, they have let her fight without making weight for the last what, three times?

----------


## Panzerfaust

Here you go though

----------


## Panzerfaust



----------


## BG

LOL You could tell by her face she didnt make weight the second time. Does Kimbo look like he's been hitting the pipe??

----------


## Panzerfaust



----------


## Panzerfaust



----------


## MuscleScience

They did that on purpose.... I am now definately going to watch....LOL

----------


## BG

Yea its funny, those two guys werent even trying to keep her covered, they were staring over the towels the whole time. For their sake I hope they were looking at the scale lol.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Yea its funny, those two guys werent even trying to keep her covered, they were staring over the towels the whole time. For their sake I hope they were looking at the scale lol.




Its obvious you guy's do not know that the man on the right holding the towel with his teeth is none other than Gina's Dad. I doubt he wants tos ee his daughters stuff.

----------


## HORSE~

> 




Whats the deal with this pic, did Kimbo and Ken switched bodies after weight in's ??

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Whats the deal with this pic, did Kimbo and Ken switched bodies after weight in's ??


Come on guy's...it's a romoshop (photoshop)

Did you really believe Ken's arms were that big and Kimbo's so small?

*Original Pic:*

----------


## WARMachine

> Here you go though




Damn it!!!

I wanna see that girls goodies SO BAD!


And someone earlier mentioned, Christine "Cyborg" Santos is the real queen of MMA.

Shes married to Envangelista "Cyborg" Santos. Shes a better fighter than her husband is. I think were looking towards a future showdown with Gina. In which Cyborg beats the shit out of her.

----------


## zimmy

I wish ken looked that well prepared... I might have been happier if that were real

----------


## BG

> I wish ken looked that well prepared... I might have been happier if that were real


I met Ken when he was in the UFC, he was bigger then that. man like you said I thought he may have had a chance by the looks.

----------


## HORSE~

> Come on guy's...it's a romoshop (photoshop)
> 
> Did you really believe Ken's arms were that big and Kimbo's so small?
> 
> *Original Pic:*



Yea I watched the weigh in that's why I said it looked like they switched bodies lol....


I have always wondered why the hell does Kimbo have hair (i guess that's hair any way) on one side of his chest and not the other??


Look's like mold growing his left peck....

----------


## WDMF

haahaaahaaahaaa.....that was some good photoshop. I didn't even realize it. I thought he had been doing some serious cardio or something.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Miss Cyborg is the real deal. But will we even get a chance to see them fight now? Does Elite XC even exist after last night?

----------


## zimmy

> Yea I watched the weigh in that's why I said it looked like they switched bodies lol....
> 
> 
> I have always wondered why the hell does Kimbo have hair (i guess that's hair any way) on one side of his chest and not the other??
> 
> 
> Look's like mold growing his left peck....


The tattoo means something to him and he wants to show it...got me what it is...

----------


## Brown Ninja

That tattoo denotes his weak side. If he even so much gets hit with a glancing blow he's knocked out.

----------

